# Eca experiences



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys, so what's peoples reactions to eca? Yesterday was an off day for me and I took 2 tabs of ast research t30 eca. Not to long after I feel like complete sh*t and kinda down, the kinda same feelin when a few lines start to wear off. I took the same today just before headin to the gym an felt really pumped up an ready to hit the weights. Iv used ephedrine on its own and never had anything like this just an appetite suppressant with no other sides like today an yesterday. Anybody had anything similar to this?


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I stopped using it. I was getting something akin to an amphetamine crash after using it, feeling **** an dog tired. Made me slightly anxious too.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea same I was feelin really anxious for no reason. I can't go through that again. It lasted a couple hours aswel. I was like fml


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Why the hell is my profile pic sideways?


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

As a substitute try a scoop of 'one more rep' vortex. It's a pre workout stimulant but gives you a positive buzz and feeling of well being. I know the negative feeling you're talking about, I get it from various stims like eca and pre workouts such as haemo rage. Vortex gives the same buzz and suppresses appetite, although wont have the same fat mobilising synergy as ECA.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheers, I had a very similar feelin with the old jack3d. I found it abit hit an miss for them most, then out of the blue one day felt like crap

I used to take 3 scoops of that


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

It's weird stuff if you ask me. I used to use a fair bit but as others have said the crash isn't nice. Billy willy is embarrassing too. Pre workout is better for me


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> It's weird stuff if you ask me. I used to use a fair bit but as others have said the crash isn't nice. Billy willy is embarrassing too. Pre workout is better for me


Billy Willy haha?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Sk1nny said:


> It's weird stuff if you ask me. I used to use a fair bit but as others have said the crash isn't nice. Billy willy is embarrassing too. Pre workout is better for me


U wot m8


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

nightshiftboy said:


> Billy Willy haha?


You never took speed (billy/whiz) as a teen I take it? Makes your cock go proper tiny if you take too much a condition labelled as "illy willy" can get that on Eca too. Mental how similar the effects are to speed


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Flaxmans said:


> U wot m8


See above


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> You never took speed (billy/whiz) as a teen I take it? Makes your cock go proper tiny if you take too much a condition labelled as "illy willy" can get that on Eca too. Mental how similar the effects are to speed


Haha I know what you meant it's just the name I found funny. It's the massive hit of adrenaline you get, provokes the fight or flight symptoms where your cock and balls shrink to tiny proportions. Mother Natures way of safe guarding reproductive organs in case of a fight. Clever bitch, she must love cock.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

nightshiftboy said:


> Haha I know what you meant it's just the name I found funny. It's the massive hit of adrenaline you get, provokes the fight or flight symptoms where your cock and balls shrink to tiny proportions. Mother Natures way of safe guarding reproductive organs in case of a fight. Clever bitch, she must love cock.


That's a better explanation than I can give. The shrinkage is ridiculous at times. Can barely get my usually 12" flaccid member past my flies to pi55 lol


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

i take 2 during the day. always with food. been taking it so long, really don't feel anything negative anymore.

i would suggest starting off slow at the beginning 1 or 1/2 a 25mg pill. I use lipodrene w/ephedra.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I took 1 in the morning and 1 in the afternoon, the only effects I had were a slight foggy mind at times & my appetite was suppressed.


----------

